# Best looking Body kit for B13 ?



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

In your opinion, what is the best looking body kit for our cars out there?


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

??? is there suposed to be a pic?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

the r33 widebody


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

body kits are only what the owner likes to me...personally i love the look of the g20 front bumper w. fog lights....closes thing to that for a b13 is a sunny bumper. im gonna check on that g20 to see how hard it is to mold it


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I think the Xenon is the best, maybe combine with a Stillen Front Lip...

That kit makes the car looks more flare out, and basically gives it a very DTM feel to it. Almost reminds me of an E30 M3 (oh... sexy...)


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

I've heard so much about the Xenon body kit but I have never actually seen any pictures or found where to get it. Does anyone have any shot of this kit and/or where to find or get it?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The only kit I'd ever buy is the Stillen kit. Which I sell for $450 shipped. 2door or 4 door  I'm going to get at least the Stillen front end next spring when I go FMIC turbo. I'll probably get the whole kit. It's the only kit out there with decent side skirts and the only kit that ties in nicely all the way around the car. Most front ends are too aggressive and if side skirts are even offered, they don't tie in with the front well at all, the front end is set apart, not cohesive at all. The Xenon side skirts go clear up to the molding on the rear quarter panels and up on the molding on the front fenders, and it leaves this gap where the door is sunken in. Looks bad if you ask me. Most kits totally neglect the door itself which causes a visually awkward spot. Since the Stillen side skirts tie in with the rest of the kit and don't alienate the doors from the profile being set, it all works very nicely. In fact, you might not even know there was a kit on the car if you weren't familiar with them. That's what I like, the subtle yet very attractive features of the kit. Not to mention, if you're looking to exploite the BMW looks of a B13, the Stillen kit is the one to accomplish that. Here's some pics of the Stillen kit so you can see what I'm talking about that makes it a good kit. Pay no attention to those black moldings, I don't know what Stillen was thinking putting the kit on that car without painting the moldings:










Here's the Xenon kit so you can see what I mean concerning the side skirts. It's the second best kit out there IMHO. The front and rear ends are about all it's got going for it IMO, hate those side skirts. I also think it's played out. It was the only kit available for a long time for the B13 and a lot of people have it. It's about $300 more than what I can get you the Stillen kit for and it's only available for 2 door.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Personally, the best kit i've seen so far was an evolution type kit. I don't remember where i saw it, but it totally changes the visual appearance of the car. Anyone see one of these before?


----------

